# 1991 Nissan Maxima Radio Problems



## fogandduck (Jan 10, 2005)

I just replaced my alternator and the radio will not go back on. Is there a code that I have to enter to get it to reset itself?? Help, don't like being witout music. :cheers: Thanks, Paula


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you have to call the nissan dealership and they can refer you to the correct phone number. 
its just a number you call and verify some info, and they'll give you a code to put into the Head Unit to get it to work.


----------



## fogandduck (Jan 10, 2005)

*Thanks!!*

thanks!! I will try that...Where is the head unit?? Is it under the dash or are you refering to the radio numbers??



Radioaktiv said:


> you have to call the nissan dealership and they can refer you to the correct phone number.
> its just a number you call and verify some info, and they'll give you a code to put into the Head Unit to get it to work.


----------



## fogandduck (Jan 10, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> you have to call the nissan dealership and they can refer you to the correct phone number.
> its just a number you call and verify some info, and they'll give you a code to put into the Head Unit to get it to work.


I called the Nissan Dealership and they said that if the radio does not flash "CODE" that it is a fuse. That there are two fuse boxes under the hood. Do you know where they are located?? :fluffy:


----------

